# How to cope with wife's high sex drive



## prince

Just got married few months back my wife and I leave in different cities but we see at least twice a month sometimes for a week and sometimes less. my concern is anytime we are together she wants us to have sex every morning and night and I normally feel exhausted to cope. ordinarily i will be satisfied with having sex 3 times a week. i love my wife and will like to satisfy her. are there any suggestions on how to raise my sex drive and how to last longer?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## okeydokie

i am afraid alot of us will not be smypathetic to your issue

rock on brotha!!


----------



## sinnister

Well we're among men here so I'll just say it.

Hit it...ice down those bad boys if you have to, then hit it again. take some gensing, echnecea, tiger balls, oysters whatever you gotta do man. You have what most of us want. Don't screw up my opportunity for vicarious fullfillment!


----------



## TheMizz...erable

I wish that was the problem in my marriage. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## joshbjoshb

Enjoy - but also check if you wife is not a sex addict. Does he truly loves you and craves your touch? If yes, hey... you got a great life!


----------



## okeydokie

joshbjoshb said:


> Enjoy - but also check if you wife is not a sex addict. Does he truly loves you and craves your touch? If yes, hey... you got a great life!


sex addict, my dream girl


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

okeydokie said:


> sex addict, my dream girl


And bar owner.


----------



## prince

I realise am not like most men that's why i need some help to have more desire and stamina!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zzyzx

A few tips:
Hope you are not a smoker. Quit or at least cut back if you are.

Work out, get into the gym and lift weights. This has positive effects on your testosterone. and it will have the side effect of making you feel good about yourself.

Watch your weight and diet. You might try paleo. At the very least, you should work to keep your weight down, this helps your fitness in bed and helps to keep her attracted to you.

Ginseng doesn't work for everyone. But it doesn't hurt to try it. The effects are subtle and take awhile to manifest themselves. Not like Viagra in that respect.

Viagra or Cialis should be an absolute last resort, only after you've tried everything else.

Many men would love to have your problem, try not to screw it up, you will never get it this good again.


----------



## Married&Confused

if you can't participate actively each time, participate passively (hold her toy, masturbate her, oral, etc...)


----------



## Hicks

Why don't you live together?
It's hard to get a normal sexual routine together living apart.


----------



## Halien

I'm in a relationship where, even in our forties, sex is our main focus when we go on vacation or the long weekends, so we're at least three times a day during this time, but I'm not the same young guy anymore. The important mind shift that probably needs to take place is to try not to look at each session as an independent event, but make it something continuous. Pursue her seductively between the sessions. Try tantric principles. It is about control. At first, you might be effectively delaying your orgasm as a man, but you can learn control leading to a partial release that still leaves you ready for the next. The focus is on finding sensual fulfillment with her body and yours. Another posters advice about pleasuring her is also great.

Weightlifting is also a great way to build your energy reserves. If you are into porn, this will only raise raise your threshold in a way that makes it harder to keep the stamina with just her.


----------



## prince

Thanks all. we will soon be leaving together in few months. i think my most important concern now is how to raise my desire and interest in sex, how to make it more pleasurable for me and how to last real long.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prince

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Entropy3000

What they said.

Plus living in differenrt cities is going to cause you other problems eventually so hopefully this is just temporary.


----------



## PBear

To respond with a hopefully helpful answer... Keep in mind that sex doesn't have to be strictly intercourse. And probably, your wife wants to be close and intimate with you, not just having intercourse.

Soooo... How does that help you? Use your other tools besides the main one. I've been dating someone for sex months now, and our playdates can be multiple hours long. Like 8+ hours. But we don't spend all 8 hours banging away. Part of that time is spent just laying in bed naked, tangled together, touching, caressing, and talking. Then someone will get frisky, fingers and mouths start wandering, and we start over again. But the whole experience is sensual and intimate.

As far as lasting longer, try switching things up. Intercourse for awhile, then go down on her. Then intercourse again... If you have music going, switch every song or two.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Prince, most of my threads and the issues the missus and I have are in regards to her nymphomania. I'm in the same boat, and very few others are - you're going to get comments saying how lucky you are but you and I both know it does get exhausting and tiresome.

You have to find out what triggers the nymphomania, and also, it's not your job to force yourself to be turned on, just as it's not her job to force herself to be turned on. You have to communicate to her what triggers you.

WELCOME to the club btw! The club of "men-married-to-nymphos-who-are-not-allowed-to-complain!" There is no such thing as a club called "women-married-to-sex-maniacs-who-are-not-allowed-to-complain!" such a double standard it's horrid!

If you need male experienced advice in regards to how to deal with this so far, you can ask me or Halien, or if you like an experienced female perspective on nymphomania, you can ask SimplyAmorous. You're going to get judged (and it seems you already have) for "complaining", but I'm sure you're used to it by now heh


----------



## okeydokie

grass is always greener on the other side, or so it seems.


----------



## Enchantment

There is also the possibility that when the OP and his wife start to live together (they only see other twice a month), that things may start to 'settle down'. They are newlyweds that are living apart.

As others have mentioned, there are lots of ways that you can still satisfy a woman that don't involve sexual intercourse. Look at exploring some of those ways the next time you are feeling overwhelmed. 

God Bless.


----------



## RandomDude

Well if OP's wife is anything like mine, lovey dovey romance and farting out butterflies or even foreplay or teasing or love games are futile compared to the insatiable desire of raw ballsac draining!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

prince said:


> Just got married few months back my wife and I leave in different cities but we see at least twice a month sometimes for a week and sometimes less. my concern is anytime we are together she wants us to have sex every morning and night and I normally feel exhausted to cope. ordinarily i will be satisfied with having sex 3 times a week. i love my wife and will like to satisfy her. are there any suggestions on how to raise my sex drive and how to last longer?


She misses you ! Personally considering those circumstances of being apart so much, I don't think it is all that unreasonable -she is trying to make up for lost time. 

Buy this, it is equivelant to "Stiff Nights" which they took off the market. MAGIC FOR MEN--DAYS AND NIGHTS AS STIFF AS A TEEN. | eBay


My husband never tried this , but he did Stiff Nights, that stuff worked SO good that I feared if I didn't relieve him one morning , I might have to take him to the hospital. So then I would cut them in half for him. Has a variety of green ingrediants, sure did him wonders. 

I tend to "wear him out" -for his age -- so a boost now & then is always a beautiful thing.


----------



## Halien

Halien said:


> Since you are giving a very precise measurement of sympathy, can you tell us what units you are using. Me, I use SEU's or Sympathy Equivalent Units, but the rest of America uses IBV's (itty bitty violins). I still give him about .425 SEU's, or 23 IBV's. 0.000000 ain't a heck of a lot of sympathy, I guess.
> 
> Supposed to be a Help forum, not a personal character assessment forum.


Prince, I have a really bizarre sense of humor sometimes, so I hope you understand that my second post, above, was just a bit of sarcasm for people who show no sympathy for your feelings.

The truth is that what you are feeling does not really make you different than other men. You want to please your wife, but to go from avoiding thoughts of sex in your absence to non-stop sex can be a little daunting. You have to look at the weekend from the point of view of one continuous lovemaking event. Focus on intimacy, and meeting that need, not the need for an orgasm every time your body comes in contact with hers. If you learn the tantric concept of male multiple orgasms, you can even stretch them out over the course of a day.


----------



## alphaomega

Viagra.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## prince

Thanks all for your words of advice especially those who understand with me
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown

I understand you, Prince. I am the nympho younger wife, who would be happiest making love *every single day*. My husband can only manage four times a week, which is too bad.  I have made that compromise.

I have a feeling that the sex will calm down once you live together and have been married for a little while. We have been married for a year, but together for almost five. Sometimes, we only make love 2-3 times a week and I don't get upset about it anymore. We are used to each other. 

If a hubby can't handle a wife with a high drive, he may feel like less of a man. I had to reassure my husband that I wasn't going to lose interest in him, just because I couldn't get sex every day.


----------



## Runs like Dog

Better to burn out than it is to rust.


----------

